# MBGFC MSviking brief report



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I was blessed to be able to spend this past weekend with my family fishing the MBGFC Memorial Day tournament. We ran out right after capts meeting at 25-27 mph arriving at Thunderhorse by 3:30 AM. Bait was scarce but available. We filled our tuna tubes (thanks to Aqua Marine Techs) and waited till dawn. We soaked our blackfin around Thunderhorse and surrounding drillships all day Saturday with nothing to show but nice suntans. Later in the day after our live bait expired we struggled to catch more bait so resorted to trolling with zip to show for our efforts. Sunday morning found us soaking live bait again with nothing but suntans working for us. Mid day we ran North trolling lines and rips along the way with zip happening.

Having said all of this we still had a blast, great to be able to get all the cousins together on the boat for the weekend!

As true fishermen, we are eternal optimist and we will surely get them next event! My hat goes off to those boats that were able to put it together (Cotton Patch, Freak on a Leash, Miss Mickey, Miss Print, Get Shorty, team Nortek, Double J just to name a few!) 

Me with my two daughters who are both home from Ole Miss for the summer at Capt's meeting









Crew except for my brother and his son









One of the many gorgeous looking lines we trolled









Robert


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice photos!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Sounds like hard fishing all around. You'll get them next time for sure now!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

We live in a great place that allows us to do things like fish with our families I'm sure y'all had a great time. You'll get'em next time.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

It was pretty dead out there...we jumped off a little blue and caught a few dolphin and 1 wahoo. The way I look at it, every time you go, you're one trip closer to the fish you've been looking for. You'll eventually catch it, and then you start over. It's what keeps us going.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey Robert 

Great to see you before the trip at sportsmans :

Wish I had been able to see you at the tourney but it was so crowded it was unreal:

Then we had to race back to ATL to pick our daughter up from camp: So my wife didnt get to claim her prize herself.

Hope to see you soon or out on the water :thumbsup:


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Good to see you Robert. Hope to fish with you again one of these days. I've gotten better about keeping white marlin from jumping on motor cowlings since that trip years ago.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Robert,

Even the mates are good looking on your boat. No wonder you never invite me fishing - I was thinking of dying my hair blonde would that help.  

Sorry to hear about the slow fishing, you'll get 'em next time.

Matt


----------



## tbyrd212 (Jul 29, 2012)

It was a beautiful weekend out there. Yes it was very slow Sat but we managed a small yellow fin and a dauphin at dark. Then Sunday we lucked up and released a small blue. But all in all a great weekend. Maybe we can all get them next time...


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the report and you have got it going one, your family and friends etc. And you have always been free with great advice for us novices. Congrats and thanks for sharing !


----------

